# cystoscopy and vaginoscopy -  CPT note under Cervix



## bwolfe1 (Aug 24, 2012)

Was the fistula repaired by closure?  If so, look at 57320, Closure of vesicovaginal fistula, vaginal approach.   Otherwise, the CPT note under Cervix Uteri / Endoscopy states "for colposcopic examinations/procedures involving the vagina, see 57420, 57421".


----------

